# casual gaming config in rs 30,000 ?



## gunnerwholelife (Aug 10, 2011)

PC Configuration suggestion under Rs 22,000 for low resolution gaming!
1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
*A: Casual gaming . Playing all latest games [lowest settings - i dnt mind].Music.Little bit of MS office , 3D max etc [Dad is civil engineer]
*
2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
*A: yes maybe [ dad loves "hit" brands .....but if you are sure about the products capability and strongly suggest it..... i will go for it]
*
3. What is your MAX budget?
*A: Rs 30,000
*
4. Planning to overclock? 
*A: No
*
5. Which OS are you planning to use?
*A: Windows xp or 7 . [latest]
*
6. How much hard drive space is needed?
*A: 1 TB max.
*
7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want?
*A: Resolution - 1366x768 or 1440x900. Screen size - 18.5” or 19” max.I dnt knw wht do you suggest?
*
8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
*A: 4
*
9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler? 
*A: NOPE*

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
*A: Within the next 10 days.
*
11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
*A: YES. should go strong for 5 years atleast 
*
12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
*A: No*

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
*A: Mumbai. Yes, if service under warranty is not an issue.
*
14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
*A: Nothing special . Just want a decent gaming rig where my Fifa doesnt lagg like *****


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 10, 2011)

AMD AthlonII X4 640 @ 4K
Gigabyte GA-880G USB3 @ 4.8K
GSkill RipJaws 4GB DDR3 @ 1.5K
DELL IN2020M HD LED @ 6.2K
Seagate 7200.12 500 GB SATA @ 1.7K
Zebronics Bijli Cabinet w/o SMPS @ 1K
FSP SAGA II 500W @ 2.1K
Sapphire HD 6770 1 GB @ 7.1K
LG 22X DVD Writer @ 0.8K
Logitech Mouse & Keyboard Combo @ 0.5K
Zeb. 600VA UPS @ 1k
Logitech/Creative 2.1 speakers @ 1k 
Total --- 31.7k

Just modified Cilus' rig from www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/144948-best-config-uptill-30k.html#post1472550 to keep the budget around 30k. 
Though the budget goes up by ~2k, but its really a good config. The mobo supports AM3+ so you can surely upgrade to BD proccys later.

BTW edit that Rs.3000 to Rs.30,000.


----------



## gunnerwholelife (Aug 10, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> AMD AthlonII X4 640 @ 4K
> Gigabyte GA-880G USB3 @ 4.8K
> GSkill RipJaws 4GB DDR3 @ 1.5K
> DELL IN2020M HD LED @ 6.2K
> ...





Bro I am a noob in this comp world .

I just know nvidia and ati graphic cards ..
whts sapphire? is it good? and also gskill?
[I would like to tell you the diff between the best brands and this one you suggested ....]
and do u strongly suggest this config?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 10, 2011)

where do you get FSP SAGA II for 2.1K please ?


----------



## gunnerwholelife (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: casual gaming config in rs 3000 ?*

bro

I am noob in Pc world

I dont knw whts sapphire...i knw only nvidia and ati ...
can you give more knowledge indepth

and this config is value for money?how many yrs til anoother upgrade?

i read many places that amd is slow to start [programs and strtup] but once its starts its speed has no limit. true?

and i can afford to put 1k more and go for cilus config :

AMD Phenom II X4 955 @ 5.5K
Gigabyte GA-880G USB3 @ 4.8K
Kingston 4 GB 1333 MHz CL9 DDR3 @ 1.45K
DELL IN2020M HD LED @ 6.2K
Seagate 7200.12 500 GB SATA @ 1.8K
Zebronics Bijli Cabinet w/o SMPS @ 1K
FSP SAGA II 500W @ 2K
Sapphire HD 6770 1 GB @ 7.1K
LG 22X DVD Writer @ 0.8K
Logitech Mouse & Keyboard Combo @ 0.5K

total 31.15k

do u suggest it over your modified one?
and also i am fine with a samsung led so i may save 2k?


----------



## Souro_Ray (Aug 11, 2011)

@gunnerwholelife

The thing is nVidia and AMD (which was previously ATI, but was purchased by AMD) distribute their graphics processors to 3rd party card manufacturers like Sapphire, Asus, Gigabyte, MSI, Palit, XFX and Zotac.. These people make the graphics cards with the graphics processor chips provided by the 2 big companies. They make the PCB or circuit board of the card, add their custom coolers, overclock it in many cases and then sell them.

Sapphire makes only AMD Radeon cards... from feedback i have got, their builds are good, reliable and worth it! Hope i was able to clear any doubts bro.. Cheers!


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 11, 2011)

gunnerwholelife said:


> Bro I am a noob in this comp world .
> 
> I just know nvidia and ati graphic cards ..
> whts sapphire? is it good? and also gskill?
> ...



Just like Intel and AMD have many OEM for Motherboards like ASUS, GIGABYTE, MSi, Zotac, Palit, EVGA, AsRock, Biostar, etc, etc.. similarly NVIDIA and ATi (Recently Changed to AMD) too have OEMS. All the above brands are the OEMs for NVIDIA and ATi too. 
Sapphire is one of the best OEMs of ATI/AMD. I would rate it second in AMD GPUs (it doesn't make NVIDIA cards).
Some of the good brands for NVIDIA cards are:
1. MSi
2. ASUS
3. XFX
Some of the good brands for ATi/AMD cards are:
1. MSi
2. SAPPHIRE
3. ASUS
4. POWER COLOR
Currently ATi/AMD GPU market is increasing as it is the best VFM now. At almost all price tags ATi/AMD GPUs perform quite better than their counter parts (except some). AMD cards also have quite low power consumption unlike NVIDIA cards. So, going for AMD card is the best bet here (keeping your budget in mind).


GSkill RAMs are equally as good as corsair RAMs. So, choose anyone which is lower ~1.5k.

This is a very good config, as you can play almost all the games with this GPU.



a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> where do you get FSP SAGA II for 2.1K please ?



It was listed at 2k when SMC had it in stock. But many members here who have SAGAII 500W have bought it~2.1k. 
Also Aditya Infotech are the official distributors of FSP (Along with CORSAIR and SAPPHIRE products) in INDIA. I bought my SAGAII 500W from them for 2.1k + tax and recently one of my friends too bought it from them (4 days back) at 2.1k + tax. 
So, the price is well around Rs.2.1k.


----------



## gunnerwholelife (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey thank you guys for such good replies.

Now i got one more query.
1.zebronics bijli cabinet good or i get cooler master elite 340 ?
2.Also samgsung LED monitor good?[may b able to cut short budget]
3.*AMD or INTEL i5 ? my father is an intel lover and he gonna pay for this rig so i want you to give me strong points on why amd [other than my low budget]and not intel plzz guys ....and also is AMD gonna be slow to strt and or it will be normal lik all other but i cant get 15-20 programs running? [by the way whts 15-20 programs running? asnt is it real big processes or midlevel ones?]*


----------



## Cilus (Aug 11, 2011)

The Sandybridge based Intel Core i5 processors are better than any of the AMD's processor but building a gaming config based on Intel Core i5 within 30K is not possible, The cheapest Core i5 2400 will cost you more than 9K and CPU + Mobo price will be around 14K alone and we can't accomodate a better Graphics card in it.
Now for casual computing, you won't find any real world difference between an i5 and Athlon II X4 but in gaming GPU or the Gfx card matter more than the CPU and Athlon II X4 + a better GPU will perform better in gaming than a i5 2400 + a Cheap graphics card.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Aug 12, 2011)

i3 2100 @ 5.3K
Intel DH67VR-B3 @ 4.5K
Asus P8H61-M LE @ 3.8K
Gskill RipjawsX 4GB 1600MHz DDR3 @ 1.8K
BenQ G2220 @ 7K
Seagate 7200.12 500 GB SATA @ 1.8K
NZXT Gamma @ 1.8K
FSP SAGA II 500W @ 2K
Sapphire HD 6770 1 GB @ 7.1K
LG 22X DVD Writer @ 0.8K
Logitech Mouse & Keyboard Combo @ 0.5K

Total 32.6K


----------



## vickybat (Aug 12, 2011)

^^ That's a good config. Just change the board to intel DH67VR-B3 as it has 4 dimm slots, usb 3.0 and sata 6gbps ports. Price is around 4.5k.

i3 2100 is powerful processor and also has hyperthreading enabled and can work on 4 threads simultaneously. It even beats a 955be in most applications.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Aug 12, 2011)

^^ done


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 12, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> i3 2100 @ 5.3K
> Intel DH67VR-B3 @ 4.5K
> Asus P8H61-M LE @ 3.8K
> Gskill RipjawsX 4GB 1600MHz DDR3 @ 1.8K
> ...



+1 for it.


----------



## casual_gamer (Aug 12, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> It was listed at 2k when SMC had it in stock. But many members here who have SAGAII 500W have bought it~2.1k.
> Also Aditya Infotech are the official distributors of FSP (Along with CORSAIR and SAPPHIRE products) in INDIA. I bought my SAGAII 500W from them for 2.1k + tax and recently one of my friends too bought it from them (4 days back) at 2.1k + tax.
> So, the price is well around Rs.2.1k.


too bad i bought fsp sagaII 400w for 1.9k including tax with another 300rs i could have bought 500w. feeling bad..


----------



## Cilus (Aug 13, 2011)

At the price of Intel's i3 2100 processor, OP can easily opt for a Phenom II X4 955 which is any day an overall better performer than i3 2100, especially in Multi-threaded tasks.


----------



## gunnerwholelife (Aug 13, 2011)

I am going ahead with the following config thanks to "cilius" for his useful suggestions


AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE & Gigabyte GA-880G USB3 @ 10.5k 

Corsair 4GB DDR3 1333Mhz@1.4k

DELL IN2020M HD LED @6K

Seagate 7200.12 1GB SATA @3k

coolermaster elite 430 @ 2.7k

FSP SAGA II 600W@2.5k

MSI HD 6850 1 GB or Sapphire HD6850 @9.5k [someone please tell me why MSi is better than sapphire ]


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 13, 2011)

Cilus said:


> At the price of Intel's i3 2100 processor, OP can easily opt for a Phenom II X4 955 which is any day an overall better performer than i3 2100, especially in Multi-threaded tasks.



But it i3-2100 outperforms phenom II X4 955 in case of gaming.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 14, 2011)

^^ That is by a very less margin. And there is a high chance that the upcoming games will be highly multi core optimized where Phenom II X4 can have an advantage due to its 4 physical cores compared to 4 logical cores of i3 2100. Other thing is since PII 955 is a black edition processor and can be overclocked to 3.4 to 3.6 GHz very easily to match the performance of 2100 in gaming. With a decent after market CPU cooler, 4 GHz ca be achieved. So overclocking is a feature which is completely missing n i3 2100.

gunnerwholelife, regarding ur query of MSI and Sapphire version of HD 6850...

Here we are talking about MSI HD 6850 Cyclone Power Edition.

Both the MSI and Sapphire card have a custom cooler, designed by the respective companies but MSI Cyclone cooler is better and provide better cooling, resulting less temperature and better overclocking potential.

MSI card comes with high factory overclcking, its GPU runs at 840 MHz, compared to the 775 MHz of the standard Sapphire one.

So get it @ 9.4K


----------



## vickybat (Aug 14, 2011)

*@ gunnerwholelife*

Check *this* before making a decision.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 14, 2011)

gunnerwholelife said:


> I am going ahead with the following config:
> Seagate 7200.12 1GB SATA @3k



 where !!!!

 just joking. I know its a typo. Correct it. 
BTW 1TB HDDs from both WD and seagate are cosying around 2.6k. So, dont pay more.



gunnerwholelife said:


> I am going ahead with the following config :
> FSP SAGA II 600W@2.5k



 
Now, when and where did this come from???


----------



## gunnerwholelife (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks all .

If MSi cyclone is available i will get it or will go ahead with sapphire.

But got another issue.
*Some ppl saying that CM elite 430 got big cable issues *


----------



## gunnerwholelife (Aug 14, 2011)

Lol my dream config is full of flaws 

Can anyone fix the config with proper prices and names and post it here

will be a great help

*embarassing*


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 14, 2011)

gunnerwholelife said:


> I am going ahead with the following config thanks to "cilius" for his useful suggestions
> 
> 
> AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE & Gigabyte GA-880G USB3 @ 10.5k
> ...



get these - 



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom II x4 955BE|5600
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H|4000
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL|1800
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6850 Cyclone Power Edition|9300
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12 Sata|1900
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|4000
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|Dell IN2030M|5800
Done 

msi 6850 power edition is cooler than sapphire 6850. but if msi not available, you can get sapphire.


----------



## gunnerwholelife (Aug 14, 2011)

Ty a lot dude !!

I am all fixed.

Any last tips before I buy this beauty .....

[like what to watchout for at lamington road and stuff and tips to bargain ] 

Ty A LOT guys 
You all rock  !!

Special thanks to "cilius"


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 15, 2011)

gunnerwholelife said:


> Ty a lot dude !!
> Any last tips before I buy this beauty .....



Nothing, but don't forget to post a pic of your rig in showoff section after buying.


----------



## gunnerwholelife (Aug 18, 2011)

Out of pure curiosity ...

on a scale of 10 
my gigabyte 880gm-usb3 is rated as ?


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 18, 2011)

gunnerwholelife said:


> Out of pure curiosity ...
> 
> on a scale of 10
> my gigabyte 880gm-usb3 is rated as ?



At your price range: 9/10. ( I don't rate anything 10/10 except for some superb builds.)


----------



## Cilus (Aug 19, 2011)

At the price range within 5K, my rating is 6 or 7.


----------



## gunnerwholelife (Aug 22, 2011)

i getting big issues  .............. confusion everywhere !!1
with soem addon my rig is going to 39k

AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE & Gigabyte GA-880G USB3 @ 10.5k 

Corsair 4GB 1333Mhz ram @1.5k

DELL IN2020M HD LED @6K

Seagate 7200.12 1TB SATA @2.6k

coolermaster elite 430 @2.4K 

Corsair GS600 @4k 

Sapphire HD 6850 1 gb or MSi cyclone hd6850 1 GB @9.5k 

Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus RR-B10-212P-GP CPU Cooler @2k

DVD writer LG 22X SATA DVD @0.9k

total 39k

Now prob is some ppl suggesting I go for asus sabretooth @9k mobo and but i cant get that mobo in my budget.

confusion hai!!

*can someone really honestly comment on the above config and tell me every component's pros and cons and suggest me what to go for ...
*
getting the rig in 5days !!
help needed !!


----------



## Cilus (Aug 22, 2011)

For what you want a Sabertooth mobo...for Bulldozer support I guess. But Sabertooth 990FXA will cost you 14K including vat, not 9K.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 22, 2011)

@OP: if you have plans to go with Bulldozer processor in future, thenn you should wait for 2 weeks more, increase your budget & come back.


----------



## gunnerwholelife (Aug 22, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> @OP: if you have plans to go with Bulldozer processor in future, thenn you should wait for 2 weeks more, increase your budget & come back.



but wont bulldozer be expensive when it comes in the market?

forget that
forget everything !!

just tell me does the config look fine !!

AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE & Gigabyte GA-880G USB3 @ 10.5k 

Corsair 4GB ram 1333Mhz @1.5k

 Benq G2220HD @6K  *[dont know the real price]*

Seagate 7200.12 1TB SATA @2.6k

coolermaster elite 430 @2.4K 

Corsair VX550 @4k  *[dont know the real price]*

Sapphire HD 6850 1 gb or MSi cyclone hd6850 1 GB @9.5k 

Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus RR-B10-212P-GP CPU Cooler @2k

DVD writer LG 22X SATA DVD @0.9k


kool?


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 23, 2011)

Yup, ur config is quite good.
The PII-955BE and Gigabyte GA-880G USB3 combo @ 10.5k is the best deal. Grab it.

1.BENQ G2220HD costs 7k, not 6k.
2. If you are getting VX-550 for 4k (or say around 4.5k) then grab it, else go for Corsair GS600W @ ~3.8k.
3. Go only with MSi Cyclone for HD6850. Its the best 6850 for its price afaik.


----------



## gunnerwholelife (Sep 21, 2011)

AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE & Gigabyte GA-880G USB3 @ 10.5k 

Corsair 4GB ram 1333Mhz @1.5k

Benq G2220HD. @ 7k

Seagate 7200.12 1TB SATA @2.6k

coolermaster elite 430 @2.4K 

Corsair VX550 @4k 

Sapphire HD 6850 1 gb or MSi cyclone hd6850 1 GB @9.5k 

Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus RR-B10-212P-GP CPU Cooler @2k

DVD writer LG 22X SATA DVD @0.9k

total 39k


*Guys sorry for annoying you again ....
getting my comp on the 28th of this month ..

above is my final config ...
any changes required?

and yes I know you have "ok" the config but that was 1 month back .... anything new in the market to replace my above rig?

ty a lot and sorry ..*


----------



## Cilus (Sep 22, 2011)

Well, the price of Phenom II 955 is around 5.5K.
Now the price of* Asus M5A97 is just 5.6K*. It is based on true AM3+ AMD 970 chipset, has 140W CPU support, 6 STATA 6 Gbps port and 2 USB 3.0 port. It also has two PCI-E X16 slot (X16-X4) with Crossfire support.

So, Phenom II 955 + Asus M5A97 = 5.5 + 5.6 = 11.1K. 
Here I think the extra 600 bucks is justified.


----------



## gunnerwholelife (Sep 22, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Well, the price of Phenom II 955 is around 5.5K.
> Now the price of* Asus M5A97 is just 5.6K*. It is based on true AM3+ AMD 970 chipset, has 140W CPU support, 6 STATA 6 Gbps port and 2 USB 3.0 port. It also has two PCI-E X16 slot (X16-X4) with Crossfire support.
> 
> So, Phenom II 955 + Asus M5A97 = 5.5 + 5.6 = 11.1K.
> Here I think the extra 600 bucks is justified.



cool !!
k then i go for asus . .
and what about amd 965?
*my budget is 40k + addons = 43-44k max*


----------

